# How often should I give Olive oil baths?



## aunnalee (Apr 9, 2014)

So my hedgehog is about 7 weeks old and is quilling pretty bad. He's very very grumpy right now, and my boyfriend and I have found that olive oil baths are pretty much the only thing that seems to be helping him. My concern is that this is starting to become an almost daily thing. We only put a few drops on, and we make sure he is dry before putting him back in the cage. I would normally limit these baths, but the affect it has on him is almost magical. It's like I have a whole new hedgehog! He even gets excited when we take him into the bathroom because he knows a bath is coming. Are there any possible side effects that could occur from these baths? Any recommendations on how to deal with a quilling hedgie would also be appreciated


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would give oatmeal baths a try too & see if those also help. Just take some whole, dry oatmeal, put a handful in a sock or nylon & squish it in the water until the water goes cloudy. Even though you're only using a few drops of olive oil, I'd be careful about giving them every day - Lily once got a yeast infection on her skin that my vet said was due to too much oil making her skin too moist.


----------

